# New Ride



## newtobrute (Apr 26, 2011)

Had to change teams, traded in the Brute and picked up this new Polaris 1000XP High Lifter Edition. Looks nice, going to take it out this coming weekend to see what it can do. I already like the power steering.:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks wicked! Congrats!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sick! :rockn:

I looked at some the other day and they are sharp!


----------



## Blake.00 (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks good man.:rockn:


----------

